# Clip on Mic for gaming?



## Droogie

I use JVC HARX 900 headphones. While I like them a lot, I need a mic to go with them. I've been looking around for a good clip on mic, but not turning up a whole lot that actually has reviews going for it.

I know about the Zalman ZM1, but not a lot of places stock it anymore. Most places that carry it overcharge by a ton now. Are there any other good alternatives that are easier to find?


----------



## Fooxz

Not in stock?

http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338136760&sr=8-1

Id say just get it, the mic is awesome and cheap!


----------



## Ghooble

I second Fooxz. I bought my Zalman from Amazon and I L.O.V.E it.


----------



## vitality

my zalman clip on mic sucks. it picks up weird noises and makes weird noises as well.


----------



## Droogie

Amazon wants $10 to ship that thing though. Kinda kills it. Was hoping for something I might be able to find locally.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Amazon wants $10 to ship that thing though. Kinda kills it. Was hoping for something I might be able to find locally.


I got mine on sale and the shipping was near free D:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> my zalman clip on mic sucks. it picks up weird noises and makes weird noises as well.


I feel sorry for you


----------



## SinX7

Can't go wrong with that Zalman mic!


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Can't go wrong with that Zalman mic!


I like it, but I just can't seem to find it for under $20 shipped. I won't go through ebay, as I've been screwed multiple times.

Mwave has it for $11 shipped, but that's using their 4-5 day shipping. Would be more than a week at minimum before receiving it. I assume that's probably like newegg's free shipping where it is DHL+UPS+USPS. 5 miles from you tomorrow, then 250 miles away the next day. Doesn't show up till a week later and can't track it.


----------



## Droogie

Eh. I bought the Zalman off of amazon with the free 2 day shipping you get with the prime trial. I just have to remember to cancel the trial before it charges me. Might grab some fans or something before it expires.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I like it, but I just can't seem to find it for under $20 shipped. I won't go through ebay, as I've been screwed multiple times.
> Mwave has it for $11 shipped, but that's using their 4-5 day shipping. Would be more than a week at minimum before receiving it. I assume that's probably like newegg's free shipping where it is DHL+UPS+USPS. 5 miles from you tomorrow, then 250 miles away the next day. Doesn't show up till a week later and can't track it.


Have you tried this site? This is where I got mines.

http://www.xoxide.com/zmmic1.html


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Have you tried this site? This is where I got mines.
> http://www.xoxide.com/zmmic1.html


Tried that, but the only shipping that costs under $11 on it is 7 days. Not worth it. I got the one from amazon. 3 day select shipping from Xoxide is $11 for a $7 item. Ridiculous.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I'm kind of late to the thread but I recently upgraded from a Zalman clip on mic to this: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-981-000246-USB-Desktop-Microphone/dp/B002RL84OY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338146109&sr=8-1

The quality is so much better and you don't have to worry about wrapping a cord around your headphone cable. I got mine at Best Buy for $20.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I'm kind of late to the thread but I recently upgraded from a Zalman clip on mic to this: http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-981-000246-USB-Desktop-Microphone/dp/B002RL84OY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338146109&sr=8-1
> The quality is so much better and you don't have to worry about wrapping a cord around your headphone cable. I got mine at Best Buy for $20.


I'm using something like that now. I can't stand the regular mic, as I have to let go of the keyboard and grab it to talk into it. I just want something that I can use hands free and not having to bend down to use. Takes focus off of what I'm doing.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-ME-12-Noise-Canceling-Microphone/dp/B00006HSBC/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1338178349&sr=1-4

this is a good alternative to the zalman. I'm not sure if this specific one has the alligator clip or if its just the bare Mic. I like it better simply because clipping to shirt is more convienient.


----------



## dmasteR

Slightly more pricey for a mic, but seems to be worth it. Will be ordering one of these for myself soon.

http://www.modmic.com/

A guy does a Audio Quality Test with it as well using the mic, check it out below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CEbb14VTRY


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm using something like that now. I can't stand the regular mic, as I have to let go of the keyboard and grab it to talk into it. I just want something that I can use hands free and not having to bend down to use. Takes focus off of what I'm doing.


Mine is about 5" behind my mousepad, against my wall. I never have to touch it, half of the time I forget it's there. I'm not sure why you would need to grab yours to talk into it.


----------



## Bomster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Slightly more pricey for a mic, but seems to be worth it. Will be ordering one of these for myself soon.
> http://www.modmic.com/
> A guy does a Audio Quality Test with it as well using the mic, check it out below.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CEbb14VTRY


I was going to post about this too. Seems like a great project.

The company is in the process of developing the new '2.0' mic, so you can't buy anything from them at the moment.

I will definitely be making a purchase when they come on sale. You just can't beat a good pair of cans.

No gaming headset for less than £100 will make me part with my HD 595's.


----------



## 187x

I bought that Zalman Mic and it sounds like crap!!! Makes your voice sound all muffed when your in game, I tried everything in the world to make it sound better. It's just a crappy quality mic all together, don't waste $9.00 dollars like I did!! I guess you get what you pay for. I'm looking for a new mic because even my friends told me I sound like s h i t with this mic! I dunno how some of you are so satisfied with this mic maybe I got stuck with a real s h i t t y one, I dunno? I need to find a real good clip on mic for my Ultrasone Pro 550 headphones.


----------



## cuad

that modmic sounds pretty good.


----------



## BlackThought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> I bought that Zalman Mic and it sounds like crap!!! Makes your voice sound all muffed when your in game, I tried everything in the world to make it sound better. It's just a crappy quality mic all together, don't waste $9.00 dollars like I did!! I guess you get what you pay for. I'm looking for a new mic because even my friends told me I sound like s h i t with this mic! I dunno how some of you are so satisfied with this mic maybe I got stuck with a real s h i t t y one, I dunno? I need to find a real good clip on mic for my Ultrasone Pro 550 headphones.


What type of sound card do you use?


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackThought*
> 
> What type of sound card do you use?


The X-Fi Titanium HD


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> The X-Fi Titanium HD


Oh! You should abuse the Titanium HD's RCA inputs and get a Mackie 402-VLZ3. Then you can have any mic you want.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad*
> 
> Oh! You should abuse the Titanium HD's RCA inputs and get a Mackie 402-VLZ3. Then you can have any mic you want.


Yeah would be nice


----------

